# 125gal Morphed American



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I moved all my fish over from my 56 column since they need more room.

B4









After


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

HI *DFishFox*,

Your new tank looks great. The way it is decorated looks like it will cater well to the variety of fish you have in the tank; well done.

I bet you cannot wait for the drift wood to sink.

So the 125g looks like it had mbuna in it before and now has new world cichlids, tetras and live bearers. Could you give us a current stock list?

You have a cool tank, I like it.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

*mlancaster*

Thanks! 
You better believe it I can't wait for that driftwood!
I wanna go get more this weekend while they have em.. $5 for that piece up top was a steal.

Stock is:
Thorichthys Meeki x1 
Thorichthys Pasionis x1
Thorichthys Aureum x2
Mesonauta festivus x1 
Gymnogeophagus cf. gymnogenys Arroyo Yerbalito x1 
Gymnogeophagus Braziliensis x1 
Pelvicachromis pulcher x1 
Cichlasoma salvini x1
Hyphessobrycon columbianus (Colombian Tetra) x6 
Trigonostigma Heteromorpha (Harlequin Rasbora) x8 
Betta splendens (Dragon Scale) x1 
Red-tailed black shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor) x1
Koi Swordtail x2
Feeder guppies that refuse to get eaten x3 lol
Rafael Cat x1
Pleco L??? x1
Big snail x1


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *DFishFox*

That is a great price for what looks like a nice large piece of driftwood.

Your stock list sounds great as well. How does the salvini get along with all the other cichlids?

You should get a back ground on your tank. I have found that a black piece of cloth adhered to the top of the tank with Velcro (sticky backed Velcro) works well. It does not get the water marks that other vinyl backgrounds get, it does not have the reflective properties that other vinyl backgrounds have (glare from tank lights or when taking photos) and it is easy to attach when a tank is already up and running.

Again thanks for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

*mlancaster*

Salvini is pretty chill with the others when he is out and about. He has gotten territorial about the far right cave at the end but that's it so far. Watching him... opcorn:

Awesome idea on the Black clothe.. 1 question on that: Do you have any problems with the calcium build up and Velcro?


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome tank. I bet the fish are loving the extra room. :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

DFishFox said:


> Do you have any problems with the calcium build up and Velcro?


I have not had any problem with calcium build up or water marks using the cloth background. I do have this problem on my other tanks with vinyl backgrounds.

Regarding the Velcro, are you referring to any problems with its holding to the tank/cloth?

I purchased strips of Velcro with adhesive backs on both sides and put about 4 strips along the back of a 6 foot tank. I have not had any problems with the Velcro holding the fabric up; however, I only run HOB filters on this tank so I assume the 4 large HOB filters also help hold the cloth/Velcro in place. With that said I would not expect any issues.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> DFishFox said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any problems with the calcium build up and Velcro?
> ...


sounds good, if I can just find a walmart I don't get tired of waiting for help at the fabrics. I was going to get it but after having an employee call someone to help and they didn't come in 10 min I had other shopping to get knocked out.. Might just go to a craft store..


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

@ the request of Aulonocara_Freak, presenting.. A Video of My Tank 

Takes a minute to find them all since they are just waking up.






I know.. I still haven't put that darn background up yet.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I love this fish


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *DFishFox*,

That is a great fish with a nic tail. Is it a HRP? How big is he?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks *mlancaster*,

Yes an HRP indeed. Relatively young and about 3.5 to 4 inches


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Trade landed me this guy..


----------



## coonie (May 23, 2011)

how do u get the pics in the post like that?


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

i use an account with photobucket.com. The website makes it very easy to copy/paste the code into the text box here.
copy/paste/'enter' -repeat lol


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

This tank pretty much turned into a Thorichthys Tank with exception to the one remaining SA [Festivum], Dragonscale Betta, Columbian tetras, Harlequin Rasboras, Red Tail Shark and 3 feeder fish that survived with the feeder shrimp that I put in some time ago... Oh yeah and the STOWE-AWAY.. Before moving CA/SA's to this tank I cleared out all the mbuna or at least I thought. Soon before the move there was a spawn. I took all the rocks out to make sure I got the fry, but somehow this one little johanni managed to stick around. Dont know how the heck he did it.... :?

So I've got... 
Thorichthys Meeki x1
Thorichthys Maculipinnis x1
Thorichthys Pasionis x3
Thorichthys Aureum x2
Thorichthys Ellioti x1


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *DFishFox*,

You have a cool tank. Do all the different Thorichthys species seem to hang out together or claim their own territories?

Do you have any close up pictures of the fish?

Based on the full tank shot it looks like the Thorichthys Meeki is the largest. How big is he and all the other cichlids?

In my opinion, your tank would look a lot better with a black background. Of the different backgrounds I have tried I like my cloth background adhered to the tank with Velcro, which has sticky backs. It does not leave water marks and does not have the shiny reflective properties typical with the vinyl backgrounds.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

TY

Yea i gotta stop procrastinating on the BG.. slacking 

In general all Thorichthys in here get along with exception to Meeki who is pushing 6 inches. Of course they have their 1.5 second chases rarely..

Also forgot to mention my HRP that is still in there.. same one as my Avatar

As for Pictures... Took a moment to get them..


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that a hump on the HRP? Jealous...


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

please paint the background black!!!!


----------

